# LOOK what showed up today! warning - hot content



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

cannot WAIT to get these puppies amped up!

:surprised:


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

Snap! Those are sweet!


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

Damn Hybird...over do it on the packaging design? The packaging design looks like something you would find in the toy department at Walmart...Star Wars section.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

i didn't mind it!

smells fresh and clean...


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

...and on the other side of the coin, I got a call the other day complaining about the "plain black cardboard box" the Stage 3 Legatia ships in, and how it's not "worthy" of a high-end product. Six of one, half a dozen of the other.

Great lookin' photos Benny. Can't wait to hear listening impressions.


----------



## Rock The Boat (Sep 8, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

sq_assasin said:


> Damn Hybird...over do it on the packaging design? The packaging design looks like something you would find in the toy department at Walmart...Star Wars section.


Who gives a ****. It's packaging that either goes in the garbage or the closet once they are installed.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

SQ ass >JL is over-priced junk, disrespecting Manville Smith... and now the packaging looks too ''star wars'' like..... sounds like you have some negativity issues....


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I already have a shiny black box ,in my closet...just waiting for more of them to make an appearance[mids]


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

amitaF said:


> SQ ass >JL is over-priced junk, disrespecting Manville Smith... and now the packaging looks too ''star wars'' like..... sounds like you have some negativity issues....


I call it the way it is. JL is overpriced and over rated and the packaging on this product is horrible. It makes the product look cheap if nothing else. Less is more, defintely applies in this situation.

I have the right to my opinion, and if Scott likes to here constructive criticism he will appreciate it to. A classier look is needed.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

define classier, i want example


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

basshead said:


> define classier, i want example


Some people have good taste, and others don't. If you need good taste specifically shown to you....you have bad taste.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

The magnet cover and phase plug look copper on my screen. Is that what it is? It's nice!  :drool:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

hey maybe he'll score a job at HAT


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

sq_assasin said:


> Some people have good taste, and others don't. If you need good taste specifically shown to you....you have bad taste.


yup and some people have class and some other don't

I get your point


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

sniff sniff...... T-Spence???


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> The magnet cover and phase plug look copper on my screen. Is that what it is? It's nice!  :drool:


it is indeed copper-coated! helps transfer heat, from my limited understanding.

anyone else get their drivers today? i want to see more pics!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

benny z said:


> it is indeed copper-coated! helps transfer heat, from my limited understanding.
> 
> anyone else get their drivers today? i want to see more pics!


i wanna see[read] your impressions fire these suckaz up!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

sq_assasin said:


> I call it the way it is. JL is overpriced and over rated and the packaging on this product is horrible. It makes the product look cheap if nothing else. Less is more, defintely applies in this situation.
> 
> I have the right to my opinion, and if Scott likes to here constructive criticism he will appreciate it to. A classier look is needed.


A classier look? You gotta be kidding me. Scott's goal-if I'm not mistaken is to make the best car audio speakers. Your opinion here is that less is more- Fine. But I highly doubt Scott spends his days in Atlanta, trying to make the box look 'classier' to satisfy his "_see the box, oh gotta by it_" customers. 

I think your goal and opinion here is smudge the product since it doesn't come in a zebra wood crate and packed in silk. 

Scott probably likes to '^here^' feedback. But I highly doubt he will change his packaging methods. This will do one thing and one thing ONLY. Raise the PRICE!!


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Way to go Benny!

ROFL


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

AVIDEDTR said:


> A classier look? You gotta be kidding me. Scott's goal-if I'm not mistaken is to make the best car audio speakers. Your opinion here is that less is more- Fine. But I highly doubt Scott spends his days in Atlanta, trying to make the box look 'classier' to satisfy his "_see the box, oh gotta by it_" customers.
> 
> I think your goal and opinion here is smudge the product since it doesn't come in a zebra wood crate and packed in silk.
> 
> Scott probably likes to '^here^' feedback. But I highly doubt he will change his packaging methods. This will do one thing and one thing ONLY. Raise the PRICE!!


This packaging cost more than something simple and classy, buddy. I can guarantee that. Your point was not made.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

sq_assasin said:


> This packaging cost more than something simple and classy, buddy. I can guarantee that. Your point was not made.


My point was made quite clearly. And again you only the see the package not its contents.

Moving on....

Great looking speakers Scott, can't wait for my L6SE and L4SE to arrive!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Damn nice looking speakers.

Scott, if a few got lost and showed up at my house I wouldn't mind...


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

benny z said:


> anyone else get their drivers today? i want to see more pics!


Here you go:





















They are also now up on our website at 12v Electronics Home Page


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

what am i supposed to drool over...the speaker or the bike in the background


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

nice...nice...


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

AVIDEDTR said:


> what am i supposed to drool over...the speaker or the bike in the background


Doesn't everybody have a limited edition Ducati superbike in their office?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

12v Electronics said:


> Doesn't everybody have a limited edition Ducati superbike in their office?


 Bastard


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Bastard


I guess not in Canada then? 

How are the grilles holding up? I really liked your L4 versions.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

12v Electronics said:


> I guess not in Canada then?
> 
> How are the grilles holding up? I really liked your L4 versions.


It's funny you ask Tom. Scott is getting a set exactly like them for his L3SE.

I go see my CNC guy next week for Scott.

Grills are both doing very well. The cross grill needs to be powder coated black. I'm trying to locate someone locally to do the job.
The powder coating you did held up and looks flawless.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

AVIDEDTR said:


> It's funny you ask Tom. Scott, is getting a set exactly like them for his L3SE.
> 
> I go see my CNC guy next week for Scott.
> 
> ...


Awesome. Let me know if you want me to coat the cross grilles. It shouldn't cost much to send back and forth.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

12v Electronics said:


> Awesome. Let me know if you want me to coat the cross grilles. It shouldn't cost much to send back and forth.


I never thought of that - Thanks Tom. I'll see what happens when the L6SE show up at my door step soon. I'm waiting for the L4SE to be released so I can decide how to change my apillars.

I hope all is well with you and the shop.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

I see the Troll has invaded this thread as well.....

Great Looking Speakers, and I am sure they will perform even better than they look....
Nice work Scott!


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

Scott Buwalda said:


> ...and on the other side of the coin, I got a call the other day complaining about the "plain black cardboard box" the Stage 3 Legatia ships in, and how it's not "worthy" of a high-end product. Six of one, half a dozen of the other.


But I'm sure you could arrange an Extra Special Edition one for somebody like that. I'm thinking a nice wooden case (maybe bamboo, to be all eco-friendly) with velvet lining. Hand-numbered (in sharpie on the magnet, but still.) Only $2500 more. Same drivers, of course. But much more "high end."

Seriously, who cares about the packaging of a _car audio driver_ so long as it's well-designed from a "protect the driver during shipping" perspective. Don't get it.

I still gotta say meh, though. Admittedly, that's only because I'd much rather see an L8SE than a smaller driver, but still. 
Seriously, nice cosmetics. And I bet the attention paid to improving the motor will pay real sonic dividends.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

sq_assasin said:


> I call it the way it is. JL is overpriced and over rated and the packaging on this product is horrible. It makes the product look cheap if nothing else. Less is more, defintely applies in this situation.
> 
> I have the right to my opinion, and if Scott likes to here constructive criticism he will appreciate it to. A classier look is needed.


Hey...... How about just have the decency to say 'NICE STUFF' ....or something positive (_if you intend on posting_), otherwise, say NOTHING and MOVE ALONG for Christ's sake.

How about you post up your very own thread that describes YOUR System and Components so that we can all see first hand the knowledge, experience and product taste that you are so quick to point out to everyone.

Let me know when you create your thread.

BTW...

*NICE SPEAKERS*


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Kick ass. They look nicely built.


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Effing SEXY


----------



## dkh (Apr 2, 2008)

Don't like the packaging :laugh: :laugh::laugh: just send him the speakers in a wooden coffin and a $$$$ price tag to match.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Allan74 said:


> Hey...... How about just have the decency to say 'NICE STUFF' ....or something positive (_if you intend on posting_), otherwise, say NOTHING and MOVE ALONG for Christ's sake.
> 
> How about you post up your very own thread that describes YOUR System and Components so that we can all see first hand the knowledge, experience and product taste that you are so quick to point out to everyone.
> 
> ...


Ive been asking the "sq ASS asin" for over a week what he has and what he considers "good" and I get avoided. Dont expect an anwer since none of us are worthy of an honest straight forward response to a simple, real, question.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

Curiously...the OP's pics are hosted on "richpeopleforums.com"...lol wut.

And to be honest, the packaging is just fine. My H-Audio drivers were fairly expensive (by DIY standards) and came in a basic brown box with no markings. Instead of flipping the top and seeing an acrylic window, there's just a hole. Those boxes are sitting in the box they came in...down in my basement...in a stack of other boxes.



sq_assasin said:


> I call it the way it is. JL is overpriced and over rated and the packaging on this product is horrible. It makes the product look cheap if nothing else. Less is more, defintely applies in this situation.
> 
> I have the right to my opinion, and if Scott likes to here constructive criticism he will appreciate it to. A classier look is needed.


Your spelling and grammar are atrocious...just callin' it like I see it.



chefhow said:


> Ive been asking the "sq ASS asin" for over a week what he has and what he considers "good" and I get avoided. Dont expect an anwer since none of us are worthy of an honest straight forward response to a simple, real, question.


I also asked someone who's already posted in this thread what a "good" midbass driver is...never got a response. 

Wish I could say "it makes you wonder" but we all know the reason...


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

^^ Who might that be????


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

ryan s said:


> Curiously...the OP's pics are hosted on "richpeopleforums.com"...lol wut.


:blush:


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

mmiller said:


> ^^ Who might that be????


Remember a few months ago...you were ranting about how every single person on DIYMA was mad about their midbass response because "no one would spend over $25 on a pair of drivers"? I asked "what's a good midbass driver?" and never got a reply.



benny z said:


> :blush:


I've never heard of it...kinda scared to Google it since I have a feeling it'll be all expensive clothes and big houses :laugh:


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

lol - there's not much to see. i own the domain. ...really just use it to host pics on forums like this. it's really a parody/joke. i'm far from a "rich person".


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

ryan s said:


> Remember a few months ago...you were ranting about how every single person on DIYMA was mad about their midbass response because "no one would spend over $25 on a pair of drivers"? I asked "what's a good midbass driver?" and never got a reply.
> 
> 
> I've never heard of it...kinda scared to Google it since I have a feeling it'll be all expensive clothes and big houses :laugh:


Your H-Audio's are wonderful drivers!

Satisfied?


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

benny z said:


> lol - there's not much to see. i own the domain. ...really just use it to host pics on forums like this.


You must have got that one cheap.  :laugh:


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

AVIDEDTR said:


> It's funny you ask Tom. Scott is getting a set exactly like them for his L3SE.
> 
> I go see my CNC guy next week for Scott.
> 
> ...


Jules, why you sending Grills to the US for Powdercoating??

why not do it at home??

You ca buy kits that work well that are cheap.... you just need a 220 plug for an oven in your Garage.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Isn't toronto in the US? I thought they re-drew the border to go around the GTA.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sharp looking driver.
anyone running plexiglass doors?


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

benny z said:


> lol - there's not much to see. i own the domain. ...really just use it to host pics on forums like this. it's really a parody/joke. i'm far from a "rich person".


Ahhh...interesting. I was thinking it was about the plight of rich people deciding whether to buy a summer home in the southwest or the northeast :laugh:


mmiller said:


> Your H-Audio's are wonderful drivers!
> 
> Satisfied?


Reason I mentioned it...you had H-Audio stuff in your sig at the time...I didn't, even though I had the Ebony's already. Therefore, I wanted to gauge your response in that way. 

There are good drivers out there for less, though. That's what I was getting at.



12v Electronics said:


> You must have got that one cheap.  :laugh:


The irony! :laugh:


amitaF said:


> Isn't toronto in the US? I thought they re-drew the border to go around the GTA.


Yes, we're secretly implementing War Plan Red finally :laugh:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

no need for war,we'll gladly hand toronto over....


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> sharp looking driver.
> anyone running plexiglass doors?


HAHAHA Nice one Erin


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I don't even give a **** if they sound good cuz those ****ers are seeeeeeeexaaaaaaay


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

mmiller said:


> Jules, why you sending Grills to the US for Powdercoating??
> 
> why not do it at home??
> 
> You ca buy kits that work well that are cheap.... you just need a 220 plug for an oven in your Garage.


I don't really have a lot of time to go looking for someone locally or so it myself right now!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

specs posted!

http://hybrid-audio.com/Legatia L6SE.pdf


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

AVIDEDTR said:


> I don't really have a lot of time to go looking for someone locally or so it myself right now!


Your fun is just beginning my friend.....

I had an old oven, and was going to do it, jess said it was a stupid idea, and made me give it away.... now the ***** is gone and I do not have an oven.

I do have a Contact that does Powdercoating... I think he is in Port Colbourne. I know he will do Big, and small Jobs.... Not sure on the rates, but I know the work is second to none.

Lemme know if you want his Contact info.


----------



## arnold (Jun 24, 2009)

Very very cool.


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> I don't even give a **** if they sound good cuz those ****ers are seeeeeeeexaaaaaaay


True audiophile here.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

sq_assasin said:


> True audiophile here.


Could you just go ahead already and SET THE BAR for the rest of us ?

Let us know what you have or what you are running, so that we know what NOT to post about, in an attempt to avoid offending your delicate sensibility.......

I already know I am not worthy. Now all you gotta do is convince the rest of these guys as such.....and you will be well on your way to RULING THE AUDIO WORLD !


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for the great feedback guys! 

Scott


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

arnold said:


> Very very cool.


Jorge?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

having fun w/ these tweeters!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

sq_assasin said:


> True audiophile here.


Listen, douchebag, I've owned HAT drivers. I'm familiar with how they sound and have no doubts they are up to Scott's usual high standards. God forbid we have some fun here. 

Seriously, do you contribute ANYTHING???


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

So when can we expect the sonic review?


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> Listen, douchebag, I've owned HAT drivers. I'm familiar with how they sound and have no doubts they are up to Scott's usual high standards. God forbid we have some fun here.
> 
> Seriously, do you contribute ANYTHING???


nope he can't.... he needs to be Banned!


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

mmiller said:


> nope he can't.... he needs to be Banned!


I agree. 

By the way, how much do these drivers run cost wise?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

a little more than their weight in gold. 

j/k

i believe 12v electronics has them up on his website if you'd like to take a look.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

ISTundra said:


> So when can we expect the sonic review?


i don't intend to install mine right away. soon, but not next week soon. honestly i don't know where they are going to go in the car at this point.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

nice granite, Benny!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

haha - thank you, sir! it just happens to be black w/ copper flake - matches the drivers perfectly.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Ha, I didn't even notice the countertop. lol Good eye, Erin.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ get screwed out of $5k on granite, and you take notice of things like that.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I got screwed out of a $292K house. But since it was right before the crash I guess it was for the best. I feel for you on the granite. I remember when that happened.


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

mmiller said:


> nope he can't.... he needs to be Banned!


Hmmm...Seeing as I just got called a douchebag, which is against forum rules, then someone else should be banned. I am not here calling names. I will make sure the proper mods are notified.

You guys think everyone should be banned who doesn't share your same opinions or jump on every bandwagon that passes by this forum each month. Open your minds as you are all mostly close minded.


----------



## lycan (Dec 20, 2009)

sq_assasin said:


> Hmmm...Seeing as I just got called a douchebag, which is against forum rules, then someone else should be banned. I am not here calling names. I will make sure the proper mods are notified.
> 
> You guys think everyone should be banned who doesn't share your same opinions or jump on every bandwagon that passes by this forum each month. Open your minds as you are all mostly close minded.


dude take this as constructive criticism, that's really the intent.

It's not that everyone here attacks someone with a "different opinion". But when someone comes on a message board, and offers nothing but negative comments about brand x, or brand y, without offering:

1. technical substance as to _why_ something is bad, or
2. an alternative product that is substantially _better_

then most people will come to the reasonable conclusion that this dude is simply here to bash random brands for no purpose other than to try (in vain) to inflate his own ego.

Please consider it ...


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

lycan said:


> dude take this as constructive criticism, that's really the intent.
> 
> It's not that everyone here attacks someone with a "different opinion". But when someone comes on a message board, and offers nothing but negative comments about brand x, or brand y, without offering:
> 
> ...


The only brand I stated I didn't like was JL, due to what little they offer for the price they charge, and their inefficient woofers. Those reasons should be good enough. 

I have stated the reason I don't go around throwing products I like in your face. Because all you guys will do is argue about them. That reason should be good enough.

I am not here to spout of brands like most of you. I am here to help the few that receive wrong information from the "internet installers" as I like to call them. The guys who don't have real experience or knowledge but think they do because their post count is high. There are alot of them on this forum. 

Nuff said. Now get over it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sq_assasin said:


> I am not here to spout of brands like most of you.


So, then what _are_ you here for? (rhetorical... no need to try to answer)
Oh, nevermind. Here's the answer...



sq_assasin said:


> I am here to help the few that receive wrong information from the "internet installers" as I like to call them.


In the words of Tina Turner, we don't need another hero. 



sq_assasin said:


> The guys who don't have real experience or knowledge but think they do because their post count is high. There are alot of them on this forum.


Kettle, I'd like you to meet pot. 
You've not contributed a single thing to this entire forum except ... well.... nevermind, you just haven't contributed anything.  
Maybe when you provide something of actual substance, you'll be more well received. 

Nuff said. Now get over yourself.


----------



## lycan (Dec 20, 2009)

sq_assasin said:


> The only brand I stated I didn't like was JL, due to what little they offer for the price they charge, and their inefficient woofers. Those reasons should be good enough.
> 
> I have stated the reason I don't go around throwing products I like in your face. Because all you guys will do is argue about them. That reason should be good enough.


You mean, just like you do ... when someone mentions a brand that _they_ like?


> I am not here to spout of brands like most of you. I am here to help the few that receive wrong information from the "internet installers" as I like to call them. The guys who don't have real experience or knowledge but think they do because their post count is high. There are alot of them on this forum.


And how exactly does your comment about the BOX that these drivers are shipped in, help accomplish that goal? In your mind that comment helps fight the "internet installers"? Astonishing. 


> Nuff said. Now get over it.


Nothing to "get over", trust me.


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> So, then what are you here for? (rhetorical... no need to try to answer)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Point proven. Like jump on your bandwagon? That is when you will start saying I have contributed something....funny. Not going to happen. Not that I really care what you think to begin with. Unlike most of you, experience is what shaped my opinions, so just agreeing with someone to agree with them, as most of you do, isn't going to happen.

Alot of what you just rambled had nothing to do with what I stated. Hanging out with your wife a little much? Making up things in your head and then wanting to fight about them is a womans job. I guess you fit the bill too. Alot of you do.


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

lycan said:


> You mean, just like you do ... when someone mentions a brand that _they_ like?
> 
> And how exactly does your comment about the BOX that these drivers are shipped in, help accomplish that goal? In your mind that comment helps fight the "internet installers"? Astonishing.
> 
> ...


Way to take may comments out of context. Your post made no sense. I am going to go work on my install now...no time to fight with you. I am going to go get even more experience, not that it's needed. Some of you should try it.

Wait, let me go grab a picture of my speakers and post them up here so all of you can sit around and talk about them, wack off to them, and drool over them just as this guy did with his HAT's. That's what speakers are made for, now isn't it. I suppose this forum was made for that purpose too seeing as no one here actually helps the people that need help. Your incompetance shows.


----------



## lycan (Dec 20, 2009)

sq_assasin said:


> Way to take may comments out of context. Your post made no sense. I am going to go work on my install now...no time to fight with you. I am going to go get even more experience, not that it's needed. Some of you should try it.
> 
> Wait, let me go grab a picture of my speakers and post them up here so all of you can sit around and talk about them, wack off to them, and drool over them just as this guy did with his HAT's. That's what speakers are made for, now isn't it. I suppose this forum was made for that purpose too seeing as no one here actually helps the people that need help.


Exactly right! Please don't waste your valuable time on this lowly message board anymore. Anyone who posts a picture of a speaker around here, clearly doesn't understand that speakers were meant to be heard, and not photographed. We only post here because we have no experience or skills that could possibly compare to yours ... as you have clearly demonstrated, with all of your nothing-but-negative comments, and _ad hominem_ attacks.

Please leave, we're simply not good enough for you.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

Come on guys...you're supposed to receive your equipment, judge them by the box, install them without touching or looking at them too much (don't you even think of taking a pic before they're installed)...then you'll be on your way to winning SQ competitions...as long as you don't have any time alignment and aren't using JL products.

Thus ends the summary of sq_assasin's "contributions" to the forum. God, it's hard to break the habit of typing "assassin" correctly :laugh:


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

sq_assasin said:


> Unlike most of you, experience is what shaped my opinions.


^^^ Experience....Prove IT!...HAHAHA


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

in case anyone is wondering. here's what I'm lookin at for fitment. this is compared to clarus 6 in my wife's (identical to mine) car. 

Index of /images/l6sefitment


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

AVIDEDTR said:


> ^^^ Experience....Prove IT!...HAHAHA


World Champ in Da House!


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

ryan s said:


> Come on guys...you're supposed to receive your equipment, judge them by the box, install them without touching or looking at them too much (don't you even think of taking a pic before they're installed)...then you'll be on your way to winning SQ competitions...as long as you don't have any time alignment and aren't using JL products.
> 
> Thus ends the summary of sq_assasin's "contributions" to the forum. God, it's hard to break the habit of typing "assassin" correctly :laugh:


You really don't want to talk grammar with me ryan....or isn't it suppose to be Ryan. Thought so. When are proper nouns not capitalized?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

^^^He's good!


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

The Champion's Choice........Blues Car Audio - Speakers for no compromise sound quality


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Naturally of course......Urban Dictionary: funky pup

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZllYbwz5Tw&feature=related


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

mmiller said:


> Naturally of course......Urban Dictionary: funky pup
> 
> YouTube - Funky Pup: The Most Powerful Subwoofer on the planet!


You guys dig your own grave. I try not to comment on products I have never owned or used. You guys, on the other hand, comment on products you have never even been in the presence of. Therefore, any rational person with common sense should take your opinions and comments with a grain of salt. I will repeatedly have to keep stating this because it happens over and over on this forum.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

sq_assasin said:


> You guys dig your own grave. I try not to comment on products I have never owned or used. You guys, on the other hand, comment on products you have never even been in the presence of. Therefore, any rational person with common sense should take your opinions and comments with a grain of salt. I will repeatedly have to keep stating this because it happens over and over on this forum.


Why so angry???? I have run these in the SPL Lanes and have cleaned Up man...

One Guy with JL Dub7's would not pay his entry fee cause the Funky Pups had him shook!

You were right, JL Audio has no chance man.

Long Live the Funky Pup!


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

mmiller said:


> You were right, JL Audio has no chance man.


That's just what I said. They have no chance. You guys and your womanly mentallity. Keep switching words around to start arguments. It only makes you look even more uneducated than you currently are.

No comment on the funky pups. Never used, or heard them.

Here is some knowledge for you. You can't look at a speaker and tell how it sounds.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm jerking your chain, and your the smart one?????

You think i'm serious???

You have never heard a w7 in your life!

JL Audio....Ahead of the Curve, and SQ ASSin!


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Here is some reading for you....These people have the privilege of listening to, and testing Home Audio Systems most could only dream of.

http://home.jlaudio.com/pdfs/66707_eprint3.pdf

I bet you know more than this reviewer right??


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Infact here you go.... Read all the reviews, and if you stilll think that JL Audio is garbage, obviously your a Fool!

Home Audio Powered Subwoofers - JL Audio


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

mmiller said:


> Infact here you go.... Read all the reviews, and if you stilll think that JL Audio is garbage, obviously your a Fool!
> 
> Home Audio Powered Subwoofers - JL Audio


There you go again. Quote where I stated they were garbage....fool. 

I stated over rated and over priced. There is much better out there in the SQ realm for less, or way better for equal cost. 

My opinion. Now let it go. It seems that you are losing sleep at night over this. You have your opinion, and I have mine. All be it, mine has to do with experience and yours does not.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

sq_assasin said:


> You have your opinion, and I have mine. All be it, mine has to do with experience and yours does not.


So what you're saying is that in your opinion, you have experience. Yeah i can go with that.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh I see, so I have never used JL Audio?

Is that what your saying?

I had the HD Amps before almost anybody, used 13w6's....Xr Components, slash amps.. Wires, Rca's, Battery Terminals, fuse Blocks...

Every single bit of the stuff was nothing but TOP NOTCH equipment. That meeted or exceeded my standards everytime.. 

I have very High Standards.....

Competition Quality!


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Full JL Audio system.. Multi time World Champion.

I bet your install will sound better than this.

YouTube - Mark Elderedge Expert SQ Nascar


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

Awesome looking speakers!

Sq_Assasin.. in a lot of threads/posts you seem to make more foes than friends , even though your entitled to your opinion like everyone else here, you could at least keep the negative comments to yourself


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

sq_assasin said:


> You really don't want to talk grammar with me ryan....or isn't it suppose to be Ryan. Thought so. When are proper nouns not capitalized?


Kinda like sq_assasin? 

If you're going to knock someone for their grammar, at least make sure you capitalize your user name, as it is a proper noun, and for the love of god spell assaSSin correctly.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

here is some more.......YouTube - Tony Goza speaks with Mark Eldridge


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

Weightless said:


> Kinda like sq_assasin?
> 
> If you're going to knock someone for their grammar, at least make sure you capitalize your user name, as it is a proper noun, and for the love of god spell assaSSin correctly.


Really? You are lost and far from home. He was questioning my username and grammar. Thus, the reason for my comment you quoted. If you can't read the thread...don't post.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

sq_assasin said:


> Hmmm...Seeing as I just got called a douchebag, which is against forum rules, then someone else should be banned. I am not here calling names. I will make sure the proper mods are notified.
> 
> You guys think everyone should be banned who doesn't share your same opinions or jump on every bandwagon that passes by this forum each month. Open your minds as you are all mostly close minded.


If it means you get banned as well I'll GLADLY take a banning. 

Your comment towards me had nothing to do with sharing opinions or jumping on a bandwagon, did it? No, it was a personal attack based on one post that you obviously didn't see the point of. While you are correct that you didn't call me a name per se, your post WAS intended to be negative and question a characteristic of mine youhave no idea about. 

Backpedal all you want but you are clearly in the wrong here.


p.s. your username IS spelled incorrectly so challenging other members about their spelling and grammar is laughable at best.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

sq_assasin said:


> You really don't want to talk grammar with me ryan....or isn't it suppose to be Ryan. Thought so. When are proper nouns not capitalized?


So you're gonna hammer him about his username while yo haven't figured out that "alot" is actually two words. "A lot" is how your write it correctly. Anything else, professor?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

sq_assasin said:


> There you go again. Quote where I stated they were garbage....fool.
> 
> I stated over rated and over priced. There is much better out there in the SQ realm for less, or way better for equal cost.


I DARE you to find something, for equal or less money, that's better in ANY measurable way. 



> My opinion. Now let it go. It seems that you are losing sleep at night over this. You have your opinion, and I have mine. All be it, mine has to do with experience and yours does not.


You are SERIOUSLY misguided if you think you're the only one with any retail or installation experience.


----------



## lycan (Dec 20, 2009)

"All be it ..." :laugh:

_albeit_


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

Is this T-spence, version 2.0? Does anybody know what happened to the original?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Since when is anyone grading us for grammar?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

TrickyRicky said:


> Since when is anyone grading us for grammar?


since the beginning of da intranet


----------



## Ban Hammer (Jun 26, 2010)

*Calm down fellas. 
Try to keep the gloves up. 
Post civilly.*


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

TJ Mobile Audio said:


> Is this T-spence, version 2.0? Does anybody know what happened to the original?


afaik, lots of members get banned and then return with different usernames, same isp, some members even have had 2 identities (screen names), mods know and let it slide


----------



## Ban Hammer (Jun 26, 2010)

*Btw, those are nice looking speakers! *


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

sq_assasin said:


> You really don't want to talk grammar with me ryan....or isn't it suppose to be Ryan. Thought so. When are proper nouns not capitalized?


At least mine's spelled right :laugh:

And I don't believe user names are case-sensitive here (or are they?)...so I'd be typing without caps every time I logged in anyway.


TrickyRicky said:


> Since when is anyone grading us for grammar?


They're/their/there
You're/your

...stuff like that. We all learned it in elementary school. Do people also forget multiplication or who the first US President was once they leave the 5th grade? :laugh:


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

SolemnSinner said:


> *Btw, those are nice looking speakers! *


:thumbsup: :drummer: :rockon:


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

benny z said:


> having fun w/ these tweeters!


Scott should pay your for those pics and use them on his web site...very nice looking!!!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

i would be honored if scott were to publish any of my pics. 

i started a new build thread for this, in case anyone is interested.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/89030-another-bmw-e46-build.html#post1124826


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

Those are going to sound great.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Well hell, I was going to wait until there were some reviews on the L6SE before I took the plunge but a set literally fell into my hands, and then this happened…

















I'm pairing these up with a set of L1 Pro SE's in the sail panel









I actually prefer the appearance of the SE tweets over the R2's









Installed, these replaced a set of 18W's









It was getting late, so I only had time for a 5 minute audition. The L6SE's don't have the tonally warm low end of the 18W's (which I love), but the top end sounds much better on the L6SE's. I'll need to do some eq and filter adjustments before I can give a more detailed opinion.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

very nice! can't wait to read your review. they will definitely have a break-in period...


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

yea, i bet they will get a lot more warm, and play lower after 50-60 hours....


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Anyone want to talk about the weather? Or is it whether? LOL <rolls eyes>

Good to hear the L6SE's are landing in vehicles. ISTundra, yeah, let them break-in for 50 - 75 hours and then report back. The upper frequency extension won't change, but the speaker will round out on the lower-octave side very nicely. I would expect them to be more revealing than the 18W.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Who gives a ****. It's packaging that either goes in the garbage or the closet once they are installed.


Exactly!!


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I still haven't been able to spend much time with these, but the upper frequency response is very impressive. A small format tweet could be paired with these for a great 2-way system. One noted effect though is it pulls down my soundstage slightly as I raise the LP on the L6SE's.


----------



## RattyMcClelland (Nov 28, 2008)

Finally a review after














Those SE are truely sex wee material. Cannot wait until i can afford a set to replace my L6.
Would love to see people opinions of these installed in the kicks playing to 6-7k.

Get them run in and review.



Please no more thread derailment. 
Card packaging FTW.


----------



## lycan (Dec 20, 2009)

^^^^^^ i laughed out loud


----------



## Yuck. (Dec 28, 2009)

LOLZ, WTF is RichPeopleForums.com and how do those rich in both heart and spirit acquire admin status...


----------



## Yuck. (Dec 28, 2009)

sq_assasin said:


> The only brand I stated I didn't like was JL, due to what little they offer for the price they charge, and their inefficient woofers. Those reasons should be good enough.
> 
> I have stated the reason I don't go around throwing products I like in your face. Because all you guys will do is argue about them. That reason should be good enough.
> 
> ...


SQ_assasin's name is true to form, I got word he works for Blose, spread the word...allow him to spend time defending that as disproving the myths, like other people do with his statements :laugh:


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

Yuck. said:


> SQ_assasin's name is true to form, I got word he works for Blose, spread the word...allow him to spend time defending that as disproving the myths, like other people do with his statements :laugh:


Defamation is real in the United States, and your username doesn't protect you. Think about that.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

^Your username is a dead giveaway that you're FULL OF ****!


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

Knobby Digital said:


> ^Your username is a dead giveaway that you're FULL OF ****!


What does your username suggest? My interpretation is that you have an addiction to looking at digital photos of knobs. Your username tells us your gay.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

sq_assasin said:


> What does your username suggest? My interpretation is that you have an addiction to looking at digital photos of knobs. Your username tells us your gay.


Figures. You see homosexuality in everything. There's an explanation.


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

Knobby Digital said:


> Figures. You see homosexuality in everything. There's an explanation.


It's kind of hard not to call it out when you are surrounded by it on this forum. It's like being at the strip club, and talking about titties. I am here, so we talk about how gay you are. How many knobs are you looking at at the current moment?


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

sq_assasin said:


> It's kind of hard not to call it out when you are surrounded by it on this forum. It's like being at the strip club, and talking about titties. I am here, so we talk about how gay you are. How many knobs are you looking at at the current moment?


Just you. Well, your username.

But I know of at least one ass you're thinking of...



sq_assasin said:


> How does Knobbys ass taste?


And please stop. I don't appreciate it. Let yourself be free already.


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

Knobby Digital said:


> Please send me a picture of your knob. I will pay you. Let yourself be free already.




FIXED...


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

That was completely witless, culero.


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

Heres the deal. Knobby sent me a PM asking for a picture of my dick. I told him HELL NO and to **** off because he is nothing but a ***. Then he PM's me and tells me he can'
t sleep at night because he wonders how my **** tastes. Are you kidding me?

I knew their were some fruits on this forum, but this guy takes it to another level. He is now on ignore.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

sq_assasin said:


> Heres the deal. Knobby sent me a PM asking for a picture of my dick. I told him HELL NO and to **** off because he is nothing but a ***. Then he PM's me and tells me he can'
> t sleep at night because he wonders how my **** tastes. Are you kidding me?
> 
> I knew their were some fruits on this forum, but this guy takes it to another level. He is now on ignore.


Your lies about your education were bad enough...

If you claiming that I'm on your ignore list isn't just another one, than it's surely (no comma needed here, idiot) because I've pummeled your stupid ass bad enough that you want no more.

You fail miserably.


...again.


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

benny z said:


> cannot WAIT to get these puppies amped up!
> 
> :surprised:


Overpaying for quality sound.

Underpaying for looks and packaging.....dumbasses.

Another forum boner. Watch out for knobby. He likes boners.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

sq_assasin said:


> Heres the deal. Knobby sent me a PM asking for a picture of my dick. I told him HELL NO and to **** off because he is nothing but a ***. Then he PM's me and tells me he can'
> t sleep at night because he wonders how my **** tastes. Are you kidding me?
> 
> I knew their were some fruits on this forum, but this guy takes it to another level. He is now on ignore.


I already informed you that you are boring me with your flagrant attacks and lack of life. Now you are taking it absolutely too far with some of this ********. 

If I receive one more single complaint about you and lifeless, lack of self control, gibberish typing ass you are GONE. 

To add to that ..

NO I will not explain.

NO I will not reconsider.

NO I do not wish to hear your excuses.

NO I do not want "but xxx started".

Grow the **** up and move on with your life. Leave the bandwidth for people that actually have something with substance to say.


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> I already informed you that you are boring me with your flagrant attacks and lack of life. Now you are taking it absolutely too far with some of this ********.
> 
> If I receive one more single complaint about you and lifeless, lack of self control, gibberish typing ass you are GONE.
> 
> ...




**** off. How about that for a complaint you hypocritical piece of ****. Yeah, read it again so I don't have to type it again ****face. 

Something of substance to say. Look at the posts from all the people that have been going back and forth with me for days. Not one helped another person on this forum with a question, but me. That's right. If you are going to single me out with unfairness. I say **** YOU! 

Ban me....if I choose to make your life miserable again. I will come back. This could all be avaoided with equal treatment. If not, **** YOU!!!

Do you feel like you have power? Ban me. I can come back in 5 minutes. Ban me again. I can come back again.'


Did I say this already? **** you 2 speed bike. **** you.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm proud to say that I took a part in your final doing-in.

Bye, *****!


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

2 Speed Bike - **** YOU!!!


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

cajunner said:


> I don't see any perimeter venting under the spider, I'd like to know if the spider's more permeable to air currents than normal on these, considering how the trend nowadays is away from closed coil/spider environments and towards an open structure in the higher cost brackets.


No, it's not. It's just an over priced ****ty sounding speaker dressed up to look good and hyped at shows by the owner. The speakers are nothing special and their tweeters really need work.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

sq_assasin said:


> **** off. How about that for a complaint you hypocritical piece of ****. Yeah, read it again so I don't have to type it again ****face.
> 
> Something of substance to say. Look at the posts from all the people that have been going back and forth with me for days. Not one helped another person on this forum with a question, but me. That's right. If you are going to single me out with unfairness. I say **** YOU!
> 
> ...



As you wish.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

Bye, sucker.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

sq_assasin said:


> **** off. How about that for a complaint you hypocritical piece of ****. Yeah, read it again so I don't have to type it again ****face.
> 
> Something of substance to say. Look at the posts from all the people that have been going back and forth with me for days. Not one helped another person on this forum with a question, but me. That's right. If you are going to single me out with unfairness. I say **** YOU!
> 
> ...


Awesome...now I don't have to read your **** anymore!!! See ya!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

He came back as 2spdbike. WTF ? With all his so called intelligence he could not have been more obvious.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Can you ban is IP or can you tell where new people are joining from and where he lived?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you 6spdcoupe.

You :guitarist::drummer::guitarist: :elvis:


----------



## lycan (Dec 20, 2009)

schmiddr2 said:


> Thank you 6spdcoupe.
> 
> You :guitarist::drummer::guitarist: :elvis:


+1

funny thing about these "special kind" of trolls: they leave thinking that the forum is just not ready ... just not mature enough ... for their vast wisdom, knowledge and essque experience


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

sq_assasin said:


> No, it's not. It's just an over priced ****ty sounding speaker dressed up to look good and hyped at shows by the owner. The speakers are nothing special and their tweeters really need work.




Good Riddance sq assin!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Ale555 (Sep 11, 2010)

schmiddr2 said:


> Thank you 6spdcoupe.
> 
> You :guitarist::drummer::guitarist: :elvis:


+ another 1 !

THANK YOU SO MUCH! 
WOuld it be possible to clean that thread up also?


----------



## amungal (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice speakers. The copper phase plugs remind me of Seas home audio drivers.


----------



## tripoz2 (Dec 20, 2010)

Sorry to get seemingly off-topic here...but i currently have a set of imagines split into components w/ the tweeters running off-axis in the sails. Running ~175 watts a side from a BA gt-24. Have you ever compared these to the imagines? If so, would it be a worthwhile upgrade to the legatia series? Thanks


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Scott Buwalda said:


> ...and on the other side of the coin, I got a call the other day complaining about the "plain black cardboard box" the Stage 3 Legatia ships in, and how it's not "worthy" of a high-end product. Six of one, half a dozen of the other.
> 
> Great lookin' photos Benny. Can't wait to hear listening impressions.


lol-can't please all people all the time! But really guys-who cares what the box is like?!


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

The Baron Groog said:


> lol-can't please all people all the time! But really guys-who cares what the box is like?!


I remember people used to notice my image dynamics stamped steel baskets and think they were a cheapie speaker . Then I let them listen 

I would much rather the money be spent on the product then the chrome baskets or flashy packaging.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

^Indeed


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

benny z said:


> it is indeed copper-coated! helps transfer heat, from my limited understanding.


All this hoo-hah about SQ Assassin prompted me to check out this thread, glad i did..
I had wondered about the copper looking phase plug and you demystified it for me and probably many others, I'm guessing it draws heat from the motor and helps to control temps, nice build and keep on rockin..

BTW, I don't think banning someone for negativity and insults is the correct thing to do, comments like his can easily be remedied by just turning yourself into a mirror and reflecting his sentiments right back at him, psychological warfare works very well once you become versed in the methods.. 
The hardest part is learning not to become upset and show anger, sit back relax and use your mental powers to laugh with him while giving him the finger at the same time..


----------

